# Moving to Ireland with US boyfriend



## niclamarino (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello,

I would like to have some information about moving to Ireland. My boyfriend is an American citizen with Irish roots (Great grandparents). We were considering moving to Ireland for 1-2 years. I am European, so there won’t be any problem for me to work and live there but he’s an non-eu resident, a plumber/carpenter (I’ve seen that it’s included in the ineligible professions).

He’s interested in sound technicians jobs aswell…is there a way for us to move? Even taking advantage of my EU passport? 

Thanks!


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

I assume you've checked to see whether he can get Irish citizenship - great-grandparents would be too remote, but he should check the status of his grandparents. If by some chance at least one of them had Irish citizenship, he should be able to assert his right to nationality as well. There's a wealth of information on the Irish consular websites.

Otherwise, assuming you're other than Irish, could you bring him in under the Surinder Singh rules? You may need to be in a civil partnership or marriage for this to work, but if you do a search for Surinder Singh on this Forum, you should be able to find situations where a non-EU person accompanied an EU partner to a country that is NOT the home country of the EU partner. 

And of course, you should look at the official Irish immigration website - it's your best source of information for immigration/administrative procedures.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## niclamarino (Oct 4, 2016)

Newyorkaise said:


> I assume you've checked to see whether he can get Irish citizenship - great-grandparents would be too remote, but he should check the status of his grandparents. If by some chance at least one of them had Irish citizenship, he should be able to assert his right to nationality as well. There's a wealth of information on the Irish consular websites.
> 
> Otherwise, assuming you're other than Irish, could you bring him in under the Surinder Singh rules? You may need to be in a civil partnership or marriage for this to work, but if you do a search for Surinder Singh on this Forum, you should be able to find situations where a non-EU person accompanied an EU partner to a country that is NOT the home country of the EU partner.
> 
> ...


Ye we did checked, apparently great grandfather would be ok ONLY he has been enrolled to the Foreign Births Register (which is not). 

We are trying to "avoid" marriage, our plan is to spend some time together before getting married (here's why I wrote boyfriend and not spouse) living together in Ireland in some way!

Unfortunately, this seems to be pretty hard to achieve.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, staying registered in the Foreign Birth Registry is key - I did all the paperwork for my boss to get her Irish citizenship a couple of years ago, based on her grandmother's nationality, and her teenage daughter is in quite a snit that I can't do the same for her...but of course she was born long before I got her mum registered, so there's no hope.

Is there any chance he'd be willing to go back to school? I actually got a student visa for France when I was in my mid-50s (desperate times, desperate measures, as they say), and although I was older than not only the other students but all but one of the professors, it wasn't a dreadful situation. On the other hand, I had a handful of degrees already, which made it easier.

I can only suggest that you keep looking for options and hope that the US doesn't end up with a new president who sets unreasonable immigration rules for the rest of the world - that tends to end up with retaliatory measures being taken against US citizens.

Good luck to you both - and no, please don't rush into marriage just to have the time in Ireland. It's too important a decision to make just for a longish "vacation".


----------



## niclamarino (Oct 4, 2016)

No, the studying option is exclued: I won't be able to provide financial sustain to both of us (plus he wants to work). Same for me in the us, schools there are way too expensive for me and I don't want to be a burden to him.

And yes, the Trump thing honestly worries me quite a lot. The immigrations restrictions will get even crazier.

I have to say that in all the stressing situation we are in, I am glad at least both of us are trying to figure a solution out instead of just giving up and split up beecause it's too hard.

He's going to talk to an immigration lawyer in the us today and I am having a chat with a lady whose job is to help people deal with visas. Hopefully something will come out.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, to get a visa with the ability to work, he would have to find a job first and have the employer-to-be obtain the necessary work authorization before he could apply for a visa. Unless Ireland recognizes de facto couples (which I don't think they do), you're kind of stuck. 

Just a note - in those countries that do recognize de facto relationships, you normally need to show some minimum period of time of co-habitation, which can be difficult to prove.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

niclamarino said:


> We are trying to "avoid" marriage, our plan is to spend some time together before getting married (here's why I wrote boyfriend and not spouse) living together in Ireland in some way!


Getting marry is the easiest way for your other half to get an Irish long stay visa as the family member of an EEA national (you). Please see link below for details - 

Family Members of EU/EEA /Swiss Citizens


----------

